# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  البيتزا الملكيه بالصور

## شاري الطيب

:: المقادير ::

بصل مفروم 
معجون طماطم 
طماطم مفروم 
بهارات(فلفل أسود وكمون) + ملح 

طريقة الإعداد 



1- نحمس البصل مع الزيت على النار 
2- ثم نضع المعجون 





3- نضع الطماطم 
4- نضيف البهارات 
ثم تترك تتسبك على نار هادئة 

:: مقادير العجينه ::

العجينة المستخدمه هي عجينة العشر دقائق << عجينة سريعة ورائعه 



5 كاسات دقيق
2 كأس ماء دافئ 
1/2 كاسة زيت 
2 ملعقة كبيره حليب بودره 
2 ملعقة كبيره خميره فورية 
1 فنجان قهوه سكر 
رشة ملح 

:: طريقة الإعداد ::



1- نضع الخميره في كاستين الماء ونحركها جيدا حتى تذوب 
2- نجهز العجانة ثم نضع السكر 




5- والحليب 
6- والماء المخلوط بالخميره 



7- ثم نضيف 2 كأس دقيق 
8- ثم نخلطهم لمدة 5 دقائق تقريبا 
{ تأتي سائلة } 
ثم نتركها 10 دقائق 

بعد إنتهاء الـ10دقائق نضيف باقي المقادير:



9- 1/2 كاسة زيت 
10- نضيف 3 كاسات دقيق المتبقية 
11- ثم نعجنهم جيدا 



وهذا شكل العجينه بعد عجنهـــا 
1- نأخذ جزء بسيط من العجينه ونفرده ونضعه في الصينية بعد دهنها بالزيت 




باقي العجينه نعمل فيه كور محشوه بجبنة على أطراف الصينية كما هو موضح 
نحمي الفرن على درجة 350 فهرنهايت 

:: مقادير الزينه ::



الكشنه التي سبق وتم توضيحها 
جينة كرافت مبشوره او جبنة موزاريلاا
شرائح زيتون أسود 
فلفل بارد 

:: طريقة العمل ::



1- نضع الكشنة 
2- ثم الفلفل البارد 
3- الزيتون




4- ثم ندهن كور الخلية المحشية بصفار البيض 
5ـ ثم نضع سمسم 




1- وهذا شكلها قبل وضعها داخل الفرن 





1- وهذا شكلها بعد تحميتها من الأسفل 
2- وهذا شكلها بعد تحميتها من فوق 



3-4- نطفي الفرن ونضع جبنة كرافت المبشوره ثم نغطيها بقصدير 
وندخلها فالفرن إلى أن تذوب الجبنة - فقط تذوب 

وهذي صورتها عن قرب بعد ذوبانها 



وهذا الشكل النهائي:







صحتينـ وعآااافيهـ

----------


## ليلاس

امممممم

شكلها مو طبيعي


يسلموووووووا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعيني ياعيني شاري في المطبخ  :wink: 

تسلمــــــــــــــوا على هيك بيتزا
حلـــــــــــــوه امممممم

موفق لكل خير وصلاح...

حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآله
دمت بود...

----------


## hope

روعه وشهييييه مره 

يسسلموو أخوي 

يعطيك الف عآفيه  .. ~

وهالله هالله بالأطبــآق الشهيييه في رمضآن : p

----------


## صفآء الروح

روووووووووووووعة
تسلمي أخوي على الطرح
الله يعطيك الف عافية 
ما انحرم من روعة جديدك
تقبل تحياتي
دمت بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شكلهااا شهي ولذيييييييذ
يسلموو خيي ع الطرح 
وماننحرم من توااصلك هنا
ونبغى كل يوم طبق جديد منك 
دمت بخير

----------


## بنوته كيوته

واااااااااااو..
بيتزا تجنن عن جد...
رووووووووعه..
تسلمي يالغلا على هيك وصفات...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
مشهيه كثير 
تسلم أخوي شاري على الطرح 
إن شاء الله راح نجربها في هذا الشهر الكريم 
بنعاد عليك بالخير والصحه
وكل عام وأنت للرحمن أقرب
موفق بحق الال


أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## شاري الطيب

يسلمو ع التواجد الرائع
ربي لايحرمني منكم ومن حضوركم الرائع 
يعطيكم ربي ألف عآفيهـ
لآخلآ ولا عدم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إي هاذي سويت زيها العام شهر شوال بالتحديد 
طلعت روعه
 أول مره في حياتي تضبط مع البيتزا 
تستاهل تعبتها

----------


## همس الصمت

شكلها رووووعه هالبيتزا
الله يعطيك الف عافية 
على هيك طبق ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## شاري الطيب

يسلمو ع التواجد الرائع
ربي لايحرمني منكم ومن حضوركم الرائع 
يعطيكم ربي ألف عآفيهـ
لآخلآ ولا عدم

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

تسلم خيي ع الطرح ،

ربي يعطيك العافيه :) ،

لاخلاولاعدم

تحياتي

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

وااااااااااااااااااو

شكلها لذيذة

يسلموووو يالغلا
طرح رااااااائع

----------


## ورده محمديه

شكلها رهيييييييب  

يسلموا مليون على الطريقه الشهيه  
لا خلا ولا عدم من جديدك المطبخي  :wink:

----------


## شاري الطيب

يسلمو ع التواجد الرائع
ربي لايحرمني منكم ومن حضوركم الرائع 
يعطيكم ربي ألف عآفيهـ
لآخلآ ولا عدم

----------


## دموع الوحدة

يمي يمممي
شكلها لذييييييييذ
تسلم اخوي على الطرح

----------


## بقايا احزان

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوو 

مع اني ما احب البيتزا واجد الا انها سيلت سعابيلي 

يسلمووووو شاري

----------


## ملكه القلوب

واااااااااااااااااااو رهيبه

تسلم الايادي على البيتزا 

ويعطيك الف عافيه 

عساك على القوه يااخوي

----------


## شاري الطيب

يسلمو ع التواجد الرائع
ربي لايحرمني منكم ومن حضوركم الرائع 
يعطيكم ربي ألف عآفيهـ
لآخلآ ولا عدم

----------


## mahmood216

بسم الله اللرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع والصور

----------


## مرة الغالي

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..
شكلها مره رهيب
 يسلموا أخوي ع الطرح الجميل
ماننحرم من هل أبداعات المتواصلة ياربـــــــ
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يمممممممم يممممممم
روووووووووووووووعة
شكلها حلووو وحركاااااااات
يعطيك الف عااافية
خيوووو

----------


## Habit Roman

آآآآآآآآآآآآآمممم شكلها شهي
بالعافيه عليكم وصحة وعافية على قلوبكم
تسلم الايادي 
تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شكلها رااااااااائعه جدا
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## فردوس الجنان

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  ..~

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية  
ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمت بود

----------


## زينبية العشق

وااو شكلها مغري ممكن قطعه

----------


## نور البدور

يميي يميي 
شكله يشهي 
تسلمي خيتوو على الطرح الجنإآإآن
لاخلا ولاعدم
تحياتوو 
نور البدور

----------


## شاري الطيب

يسلمو ع التواجد الرائع
ربي لايحرمني منكم ومن حضوركم الرائع 
يعطيكم ربي ألف عآفيهـ
لآخلآ ولا عدم

----------

